# GoPro Bass Boat Set-up w/ Extended Life Battery Pack



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

So everyone has already seen my GoPro set-up on my boat. The one thing that always bothered me is that the internal battery on the GoPro Hero 4 only lasts about 1 - 1 1/2 hours at the recording settings that I use (720p x 60 fps). I had to change the battery 3-4 times a trip, and sometimes you forget and lose recording time. Well I did some research and came up with a plan. I purchased a Mophie Powerstation XL USB battery pack and added it to my set-up. I now get about 9 hrs battery life with the additional battery pack. Pics are below.

I use a 64GB SD card which I can usually get about 4-4 1/2 hours of video at my settings. I recently purchased a second 64GB card for my longer trips.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a little contraption that you put on in place of your battery with a ciggarette lighter adaptor. Works all day long


----------

